# WHACKED'EM



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The crew from Southern Glass Gary, Mike, Gary, and Dukie put a whipping on the specks Thursday morning. The first couple of spots nothing then we found the trout on the windy shoreline holding off the a point along with drums and reds mixed in. Campo shrimp under the cork was doing the job. The box was looking good when things slowed to a crawl. Time to move. Made a short run deeper in the marsh and rounded a turn in the bayou and BIRDS! diving in front of a little drainout. Trout on non stop to the guy?s filled their limit. The fish were not feeding on shrimp but ½? pot bellied minnows coming out of the drain with the falling tide, but they had no problem hitting a live Campo shrimp thrown in the current. Great day box full of fish and did not have to go far to do it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMITED OUT !<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">100 SPECKLED TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8 DRUMS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Gene....You've done it again, like always.:banghead:clap:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I second what Ron said.....DAMN GENE!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't beat that, so..

*Damn, Gene.*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT - Big Report


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nicely done! :clap


----------

